# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Bussi ojaan Kauhajoella

## J80

http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2008...77966_uu.shtml

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Lauttakylän Auto matkalla Vaasasta Turkuun?

----------


## J80

> Lauttakylän Auto matkalla Vaasasta Turkuun?



Sepä se oli... Aikalailla väärä paikka KA yhtiöillä säästää, kun kaikissa Kabustimissa taitaa olla kesärenkaat alla. Voi vain kuvitella millainen tuo yhdistelmä on sohjoisella tiellä...

----------

